# dual spinner salt spreader



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

I have an L8000 with an under tailgate spreader and I would like to know who makes an under tailgate with two spinners? Most just have one on the drivers side. Thanks !


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Why do you want two spinners? You would be wasteing a ton of salt as the two spinners would overlap everything in the middle and about half way out also.


----------



## welder1122 (Nov 11, 2011)

Philbilly2;1383553 said:


> Why do you want two spinners? You would be wasteing a ton of salt as the two spinners would overlap everything in the middle and about half way out also.


this guy makes a great point, unless they make it sothat they only brodcast straight out?


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Spinners all slide on a rod if i recall, left to right so you may adjust the rate to the left or right. I feel that with two you could equally throw salt far to the left and to the right. I do alot of lanes and apartments, I drive in one way, make a 47 point turn and drive back through the other way. I figured this would make one trip out of it. 

Although, i do not see to many of these and that leads me to question how effective they really are.


----------



## SNOMACHINE (Dec 2, 2009)

Swenson makes one! They are nice! I spread up to 80 foot in one pass. Since we do large distribution sites it cut our time down to 1/2 that it took before with single spinner. Also there set up so there's very little over lap. Go to Swenson's web and you can see it.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Give Bonnell Industries a call or stop by. I think they make them. They are not far from you, Dixon, IL.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

A friend of mine has a W box not a V but a W! It has 2 conveyours and 2 spinners. Spreads 90 feet, works good with very little over lap. Not good for banks or other small lots.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Very cool, any idea what they cost?


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Mike S;1383948 said:


> A friend of mine has a W box not a V but a W! It has 2 conveyours and 2 spinners. Spreads 90 feet, works good with very little over lap. Not good for banks or other small lots.


Cool, can you get us some pictures? I have never seen oen of those before.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Ya I can do that. Cost not sure but I think he wants to sell it with the truck.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Subscribed, very cool


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Vaughn Schultz;1383733 said:


> Spinners all slide on a rod if i recall, left to right so you may adjust the rate to the left or right. I feel that with two you could equally throw salt far to the left and to the right. I do alot of lanes and apartments, I drive in one way, make a 47 point turn and drive back through the other way. I figured this would make one trip out of it.
> 
> Although, i do not see to many of these and that leads me to question how effective they really are.


I see now why you are wanting two spinners. If you are just doing drive-lanes and the such then two wouldn't be effective in my eyes.

What you need is a center drop spreader like mine. It's a Flink and I can throw anywhere from 6 feet up to about 40 feet.

Adjusting the rod won't do anything for you left or right as far as I can tell. You would end up going heavy on one side or another and not get an even distribution, but, I could be wrong and it would be something you would have to play with to figure out.

...


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Get a liquid Sprayer! 

We can spray 40 FT Across in a single pass! THats like 2 lanes!


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

ok sorry it took so long to get the pics of the truck I was talking about but here they are. The truck has 23k miles on it dt466 allison auto tight and pretty clean. it is for sale


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

one last pic. The truck on the right is one of his off road 6x6 dumps, 10spd with a top speed of 25mph LOL! Its not for sale but it kind of neat.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

and that doesn't waste salt by double coverage in the middle????


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Philbilly2;1387238 said:


> and that doesn't waste salt by double coverage in the middle????


If you look close enough you will see that it dumps on the spinners all the way on there edge. There is very little "double coverage" on this setup up. The spinners turn oppisite of each other and are angled for that also. You can adjust the spinners so they can over lap or do what ever you want. This spreader is not going to be in a lot that a little of overlap is going to matter. This truck is for spreading a runway, warehouse, or other large property in one pass not four. That spreader can really throw some salt under some trailers!!!!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

no kidding. well, I guess there are just some things that you have to see with your own eyes to believe.


----------



## twinbrothers (Jan 16, 2009)

Not to many in the chicagoland. Do you have control of each spinner or are they tied together. Seems like it would be the way to go more control of spread pattern.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

The spinners are tied together and the conveyors are hooked together. I dont think you could split them without making some mods. The spinners would be easy but there is only one conveyor motor and one shaft.


----------

